# Needed: Good picture of Look KG 196 as ridden by ONCE - early 90's



## ipartner (Jul 1, 2008)

I've got a silver one with old mismatched campy on it. Want to convert to Mavic. Surely they must have been using 8-speed indexed Mavic. Any comments are appreciated.

Wayne


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is a not so great photo from the "93 Tour. The bike clearly has a 631 "Starfish" crank and the RD looks like a 840/841. 









Is this what your building?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

What an interesting looking frame.


----------



## ipartner (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats the one. I've ridden it a bunch this summer and its got a nice and predictable ride. The Mavic stuff of that era had to have been 8-speed and inexed...right?

Also need to replace the drive side rear dropout. Previous owner replaced it with a hand cut aluminium piece. Its a touch on the thick side. Sourcing something like that will be a nightmare...unless anyone knows of a damaged/broken kg 196 out there.

W


----------



## ipartner (Jul 1, 2008)

Felt is now incorporating the head tube design into its TT bikes now...or somesuch.

https://www.feltracing.com/09/images/catalog/xl/8945.png


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*O.n.c.e. 1993*

Below a couple of O.N.C.E. team cards with Look KG196 pictured with Mavic components. This would be an awesome build, like that Mavic group especially the "starfish" crankset - don't forget an Avocet computer (if you find one that works!).

Johan Bruyneel (1993) - O.N.C.E.









Iñaki Ayarzagüena Urkidi (1993) - O.N.C.E.


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

ipartner said:


> Surely they must have been using 8-speed indexed Mavic. Any comments are appreciated.
> Wayne


To answer your question about the Mavic gruppo of that era, I do know that when that group was introduced(1991?) it was 7 speed index. Here are some part numbers for you. I would think most of these can be seen on http://www.velobase.com if you want a visual. That's a very cool frame and should make for a fun project. Good luck!

Crank: 631
FD: 862
RD: 840
Headset: 305
Bars: 351
Stem: 365
Post: 330
Hubs: 550
Brakes: Mavic/Modolo: 440
Pedals: 646
BB: 610?

Open 4CD rims would be appropriate as would a Turbo saddle. :thumbsup:


----------



## ipartner (Jul 1, 2008)

I narrowly a set of pristine Mavic 451 calipers on ebay. They would really have topped off the project nicely. Going with Look's carbon ergopost seatpost and a san marco regal saddle.

And, of course, headset not necessary.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Got be a San Marco Rolls....*

Nothing against the classic Selle Italia Turbo & San Marco Regal Saddles, but mostly they (O.N.C.E.) used San Marco Rolls saddles.











Also of interest from Cyclingnews this morning:-

_*Selle San Marco launch range of vintage saddles*

Selle are reviving three of the most popular saddles from San Marco's racing history in the shape of the Concor, Regal and Rolls. 

Using the original base moulds with modern coverings - brown suede, white leather, black leather and textured black leather - the hand-made saddles will offer old-fashioned looks with up-to-date performance._


----------



## CIOCC FAN (Mar 3, 2007)

On the bike he took the fastest road stage of the Tour into Chalons sur Marne, Bruyneel was using 24h wheels, SSC rims spoked with DT bladed spokes laced crows foot pattern rear, radial front. I know the guy who has the number plate off his bike from that day.


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*The most important part!*

The 8sp ZAP electic unit! Tres chic!


----------



## ipartner (Jul 1, 2008)

Great idea...I want to be able to ride the bike though.


----------

